# DSL/Phone Line Problems...



## Drakonias (Jul 7, 2008)

Ever since we got our DSL Service, several years ago, every time it rains and/or thunders, the DSL modem will disconnect (mostly due to the thunder, but before the DSL we had dial-up which slowed greatly during a rain). We have called our phone company several times, but, being as they won't work in the rain, the problem has never been detected... 

Now more recently, we thought the problem might be in our household wiring, so we had a friend, who is a professional electrician/general handyman, run brand new phone lines in our house and it did not fix the problem...

Just the other day, the DSL dropped out completely, with no rain clouds or thunder anywhere in the distance, and stayed down for about 45 minutes. then, messed up big, later on that same day, where it was dropping and coming back up, like someone was flicking a light switch on off on off on off off on on off on etc etc, and lasted, presumably, all night. and when I woke up the next morning, it was completely down for several hours, before returning to the on off on off on off, only it was on most of the time, but still crapped out long enough to interrupt internet traffic.

The cordless phone in our house has some pretty bad static (checked that all the DSL filter were indeed plugged in on all phones) and the static pops and crackling, coincided with the DSL dropping on ping tests. I tried plugging the modem directly into the box outside the house, and it still dropped, the same as it did to all the phone jacks inside the house. however, our old corded phone, plugged into the same lines as the cordless phone, makes no static at all...

Given all this information, does this sound like a modem problem? Phone Company line problem? Household wiring problem?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This clearly sounds like an ISP issue, you need to start with them. However, on the off chance that it's interior wiring, consider this configuration.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Drakonias said:


> Ever since we got our DSL Service, several years ago, every time it rains and/or thunders, the DSL modem will disconnect (mostly due to the thunder, but before the DSL we had dial-up which slowed greatly during a rain). We have called our phone company several times, but, being as they won't work in the rain, the problem has never been detected...
> 
> Now more recently, we thought the problem might be in our household wiring, so we had a friend, who is a professional electrician/general handyman, run brand new phone lines in our house and it did not fix the problem...
> 
> ...


I worked telephone repair for over 30 yrs. 
If you plugged a known good cord from the modem to the outside Network Interface Box, and you had issues on the dsl, its pointing toward a telco line issue. (when you plug into the outside box, it disconnects all the inside wire/phone equipment)
HOWEVER, you saying the corded phone is quiet is 180* opposite of that.
Normally dsl will function pretty well with lines noisey to talk on.
You say a good electrician replaced the inside wire, whats left is the actual cord to the modem, (kitty cats have been known to chew cords).
Inspect the plug ends and the cord itself, I have seen a small spec of green corrosion (think like on a car battery terminal) on those contacts, or inside the mating contacts in the jack.
Try one other option, totally disconnect the cordless phone (both phone and electricty), and use just corded instruments. Just in case its a wireless interference issue.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh yea, dont forget to borrow or trade modems with a friend to verify the modem is ok. 

My most sacred rule, UNPLUG THE PHONE (DSL) CORD FROM THE WALL IF ITS GOING TO STORM.
MY neighbors modem/router died in a Thunderstorm 2 nights ago.


----------

